# Huge fine for illegal coral imports...



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/0...son-daeninck_n_1660454.html?utm_hp_ref=canada


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It's sad, but true. Our hobby distroies the oceans.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

TankCla said:


> It's sad, but true. Our hobby distroies the oceans.


Untrue, many corals are saved from extinction by our hobby through captive breeding and re-introduction to the wild. It is greedy and unscrupulous individuals out for personal gain that cast a dark light on our hobby.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe. But the destruction is far bigger. How many SW aquariums are in GTA? How many corals are in GTA? More than anyone can replace. 
Can you guess how many SW tanks are in North America?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

INTERNATIONAL CORAL TRADE: THE BIG EXPORTERS AND IMPORTERS 

Exporters:

• In 1997, according to CITES data (of permitted exports), the major exporters of live coral were Indonesia (71%), Fiji (12%), and Solomon Islands (6%). The major exporters of live rock were Fiji (89% by weight) and Indonesia (74% by piece).
• Major exporters of worked precious coral for curios and jewelry include Hong Kong, Korea and Taiwan.

Importers:

• According to CITES, the United States is the largest importer of live coral and reef rock, bringing in more than 80% of the live coral trade (more than 400,000 pieces a year) and more than half of the marine aquarium fish sold worldwide.
• Other major importers of coral products are Germany, France, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, Japan and Canada.

And this was 15 years ago. Imagine now, in 2012...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

California accounts for 80% of the north American aquarium hobby. The amount of live rock and corals and fish taken from the wild are a literal drop in the ocean. These animals exported by legitimate businesses are tightly regulated by CITES on the amount that can be harvested based on sustainability. I have been in the aquarium industry for 10 years and recently been intimately privy to setting up an export business in a virgin area, scientific studies on populations and sustainability need to be carried out long before the first item is shipped. So like I said before only illegal black market greed is hurting the oceans as those people aren't part of the regulated and sustained aquarium trade


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, and I am sorry for not making myself clear enough. 
Where is high demand, there are lots of money. Where are lots of money, there is black market. Where is black market, is destruction. Ex: egyptian mummies and artifacts, 1920 prohibition, drugs, coral reefs, and many more.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I understand what you are saying, and I am sorry for not making myself clear enough.
> Where is high demand, there are lots of money.


I would hardly call the aquarium hobby to be "high demand".


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

solarz said:


> I would hardly call the aquarium hobby to be "high demand".


This was my point exactly. The amount taken for the aquarium hobby compared to how much is out there and replenishing itself is insignificant in the big picture. This is not to say that coral reefs aren't in danger but that danger is definitely not from our hobby.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

solarz said:


> I would hardly call the aquarium hobby to be "high demand".


There are a lot to talk about this industry. 
Btw, they call it an industry for a reason.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most of the coral that is being bought and sold, as far as I know, is not wild caught. We all know that wild corals are of course bigger but they don't have the same colors as captive bred species. Although the coral farms in Fiji and Indonesia are putting out some superior corals they are still fairly expensive. 

I can guarantee you that I'm not destroying the coral reefs since I get all my coral locally and all my fish are captive bred for that specific reason.

Seriously, when was the last time you saw a jaw-dropping piece of coral at BA's?

Oh, and I just read the article and he was busted for sea horses and clams....not coral. So that tells us all that we should actually read before we post


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> This was my point exactly. The amount taken for the aquarium hobby compared to how much is out there and replenishing itself is insignificant in the big picture. This is not to say that coral reefs aren't in danger but that danger is definitely not from our hobby.


You are right my friend! We are just a tiny fraction in reef destruction. The danger is from the cars we are driving, the electricity we are using and all the oil based products in our daily routines.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess the question nobody asked whether there is a "black market" and what it is, truthfully you go into a LFS and you buy what you see, you don't ask do you have proof this went through the legit chains. I don't think your local police officer will be able to tell this or that is legit or not.
Personally I'm not sure whether the stuff I buy is legit or not, do I care? truthfully no. 

Even with CITES do you really think those guys at the border are reef experts and will do a full stock comparison and verify?

In the argument about the propagation is saving species from extinction, perhaps yes, but ask yourself the question of how much livestock is harvested, how much makes it alive to the customer and then how much of it is still alive and prospering a year later.

I don't think anyone can put a positive spin on it other than we are consumers and we like pretty things just like diamonds..


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

I think its time for importers to stop robbing the oceans for all their coral and start growing coral for the hobby. The bottom line here is money! Store owners need to take charge and only buy from importers that are environmentally friendly. If you insist on environmentally sound products then that is all the hobbist can buy and the issue is resolved.

Stop greed!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

its funny how was are talking about greed in this hobby. how much do you think these store owners make?

if we want to talk about greed lets talk about gas companies, airline industry, oil industry, even the hydro company.

lets face it the marine aquarium industry is so tiny compared to EVERYTHING else.

out of all the companies out there the marine aquarium ones are the least of our worries.

just looking around in my room, I bet the companies that make and distribute all this stuff make profits 10 times the size of any aquarium store and the CEO salery is probably even bigger than how much money aquarium stores bring in.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

caker_chris said:


> its funny how was are talking about greed in this hobby. how much do you think these store owners make?
> 
> if we want to talk about greed lets talk about gas companies, airline industry, oil industry, even the hydro company.
> 
> ...


Greed is greed no matter how large or small.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Like I had said before, buy local and from other people you know. That way you know exactly where it came from. 

Word!!!!


----------

